# package javax.media does not exist



## Studiarbeit (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo, bin leider blutiger Anfänger und arbeite gerade mit dem JMF.

Wenn ich mein Programm compiliere bekomme ich oben genannten Fehler.
Was muss ich tun um dieses Paket zu importieren?
Arbeite mit dem JCreator..

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo!

Du solltest die entsprechenden JMF jars auch in den Classpath mitaufnehmen, bevor du damit Arbeitest.

JMF findest du hier: 
http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/download.html

Das zum Classpath hinzuzufügende jars findest du im lib Verzeichnis deiner JMF-Installation.

Gruß Tom


----------

